# Panther - Disk Image "mounting Failed"



## alarix (Jun 27, 2005)

All of a sudden I am unable to mount DMGs. (Fugu, more iChat Smileys). At the same time, the alias's in the Dock for Fugu and iTunes (that both used to work) appeared with question marks on top of them and failed to work.

I ran Disk Utility to check and repair permissions. I downloaded a Fugu DMG again. I got the same result (won't mount). 

I don't know what else to try to do.

Suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## naushadzaman (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi! I am facing exactly the same problem.. 
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1276771
Have you got any solution? Please let me know. I am stuck with this problem. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bobw (Dec 24, 2005)

Try moving these files to the Desktop and restart and try a .dmg;

/System/Library/Extension.kextcache

/System/Library/Caches/com.apple.kernalcaches/


----------



## naushadzaman (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi bobw, Thanks for the reply! But I cannot move the files but i copied these files and folders to Desktop and restarted. Unfortunately didn't work.


----------



## bobw (Dec 24, 2005)

Copying won't help, you have to either move or delete. You may need to use your password.


----------



## naushadzaman (Dec 24, 2005)

I moved to Desktop. Still doesnot work Any other suggestions.. Please..


----------



## bobw (Dec 24, 2005)

Does this happen with all .dmg's? or just this one?

Create another user and log into that account and download that file and see if you can mount it.


----------



## naushadzaman (Dec 24, 2005)

All dmg's..


----------



## bobw (Dec 24, 2005)

Create another user and log into that account and download that file and see if you can mount it.


----------



## naushadzaman (Dec 24, 2005)

It worked now. Thanks for the help. There was some problem with deleting the files. I guess it worked properly after following the steps from 
http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20031207012226892
Excerpts from the link:
I bought an iBook with OS X 10.3 and upgraded it to 10.3.1. After the upgrade, I could not mount disk images from my hard drive or burn CDs. Apparently this is a common problem after upgrading. I phoned AppleCare and this is what they had me do:
Run /Applications/Utilities/Disk Utility.
Click on Macintosh HD in the left column and then press the Repair Disk Permissions button. I dont think this step was part of the solution to my problem.
Delete the file called /System/Library/Extension.kextcache
Delete the folder called /System/Library/Caches/com.apple.kernalcaches/
Restart
After these steps, disk images mount properly and the CD burner works.


----------



## mconstant (Apr 9, 2008)

Try using Onyx.  Under the cleaning tab, clear the kernel and system caches.  This worked for me.


----------

